# led lighting for mbuna



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi all iv'e just checked the library about lighting, but unless i'm mistaken did'nt find anything to do with led lighting.
have seen some nice looking led setups with two switches between white & blue nite lights.

my question is guys are these suitable for a 75g malawi mbuna tank without real plants ?

thanks everyone
ozman


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, LED lighting is suitable for Mbuna tanks. You may want to search through some posts by other members regarding the brands they used and also check through the product reviews for recommendations.

There are various light intensities depending on the number and wattage of the individual LED's and the type of optics they use. Some people don't find LED's bright enough, while others are pleased with the look.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks deeda, do you use them? perhaps you may suggest what wattage etc will be best for my future babies


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am currently using two Marineland double bright 36-48" LED fixtures on a standard 125G aquarium for Tang cichlids. The tank is planted with Anubias nana, Java fern and a pot of Cryptocorne wendtii. The plants are doing OK but I did experience better growth when I also had a 48" single bulb, 40W, T8 fixture on the tank.

How bright your lighting should be will depend on your personal likes and dislikes. Is there an aquarium store near you that has displays of the various brands/models of light fixtures that you could compare?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

well we do have aquarium / pet stores nearby that sell these types of lights but unfortunately most are reluctant to open boxes and show you :x 
unlike you lucky guys in the US, customer service here in west oz leaves alot to be desired.
so you really need to do some homework first and narrow things down considerably until you know what your talking about to get hands on :-

all info is a string to my bow
cheers ozman


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

im using the ecoxotic stunner strips. i really like it and im planning on getting another one.
i have a 55gallon 4'long tank with mbuna. i currently have a 48" 12k/453nm blue, its plenty bright but im getting another for different colors..


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks paradoX19 iv'e been looking at an led light available here in oz over the net
4ft, 27 watts will that be bright enough or am i miss understanding something ?


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

well 27 watts from an LED should be good for you, only thing you could do is research the brand and see what others say about it and or ask them what they say... what brand are you looking at btw?

my led strip is 24watt but led's vary from company to company and it also depends on what youre trying to accomplish with them.
with my stunner strip im not using it as a daylight, but rather for actinic effects and shimmering effect it has, my main light is two 54watt t5's.

and like Deeda had stated earlier it also depends on how much lighting you prefer.. mbuna, generally like a dimmer light and do not require a crazy bright light.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I love my beamswork 48" 54w LED light. My fishes colors look amazing. I paid $115 including freight.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks guys, i would like to have white light for the day (obviously) and have that really great blue look for the evenings
as paradoX19 & deeda has informed me that mbuna don't require bright lights, it sounds worth giving this a go

cheers ozman


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I had hopes of doing white/blue LEDs during the day then switching to blue at night. I never really found myself switching to the blues, tried it a couple of times but it really doesn't do much for me and the fish just disappear into the night (blue) anyway. I have the reef bright beamworks LEDs as well and have been really happy with them! Good product with a great price, may vary where you are though!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JimA said:


> I had hopes of doing white/blue LEDs during the day then switching to blue at night. I never really found myself switching to the blues, tried it a couple of times but it really doesn't do much for me and the fish just disappear into the night (blue) anyway. I have the reef bright beamworks LEDs as well and have been really happy with them! Good product with a great price, may vary where you are though!


Same here. I never use the nightlights. I used to use them when I had my reef tanks but not with cichlids.

You can use the beamswork reef bright in two modes. All LED's on(all white and blue) or just the blues for moonlight.

PS....the blues are actinic.


----------



## kruizin (Jun 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I love my beamswork 48" 54w LED light. My fishes colors look amazing. I paid $115 including freight.


+1 for the beamswork reef bright!


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

kruizin said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I love my beamswork 48" 54w LED light. My fishes colors look amazing. I paid $115 including freight.
> ...


+2 beamswork reef bright!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks guys for your reccomendation of beamswork reef bright i'll have to do some research to see if they
are available over here. i wont buy electrical from the US because of our 50hz to your 60hz difference
as advised buy another kind forum user....cheers ozman


----------

